# Picked up a nice Mossberg Maverick 88 today



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got a 12ga Mossberg Maverick 88 with a free box of 00 Buck, a case, and 100 rounds of 9mm for $231 today! What a deal!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You dog, you! I'm jealous.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great shotgun! I love my 500 Persuader. It is my go-to home defense scattergun!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've not checked these out. Any good?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They are a great. They were introduced to compete on a price point level with the Stevens, Tri-Star and Stoeger low cost offerings. They retained the Mossberg quality though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 88 is a good low cost Shot Gun it will go bang every time at 38 Inches end to end a good size for HD. 
Just happen to have a couple . One was for my daughter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well you get what you pay for...

just kidding I like the maverick...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not to dis the Maverick 88 here is another low cost outstanding 12Ga for the money, two versions the 350 and 350J. 350 sells of 199-220.
Savage 350 bottom eject outstand Ghost ring sights same size as the 88
The 350 is a knock off of the Ithaca 37


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

They had the Stevens for 169$ today as well with the pistol grip/stock combo. I elected to go with the mossy instead for the same price!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great score!

Love the Mossy Maverick 88, one is in my laundry room closet as I type this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> They had the Stevens for 169$ today as well with the pistol grip/stock combo. I elected to go with the mossy instead for the same price!


 Should have taken 2 enjoy the 88 will serve you well. In this case you got more than you paid for.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have an 88. Ive had othe shotguns but prefer the 88. Its light, holds 7 and takes alot of 500 stocks and grips.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

troyp47000 said:


> I have an 88. Ive had othe shotguns but prefer the 88. Its light, holds 7 and takes alot of 500 stocks and grips.


Yeah I've read that it takes any accessory that the 500 can use. It actually came with a pistol grip as well as normal stock which was surprising for the price.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Awesome deal!! Congrats!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That'll work good for you! They make awesome hall sweepers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another reason the 88 is so great. A HD shot gun should stay at home right where it is expected to be when needed. Other than a short trip to get some practice in it needs to go right back where it belongs. Easy to do with a $200 shot gun that works. Leaves a bit of cash for other things or even a couple more shot guns.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Warden bought me a Mossy Maverick for Christmas along with a case and two 5 round cartons of 00 buck. The gun was less that 200 bucks at Academy. I'm real proud of it and will prob get around to testing it out when the muzzies and/or Al Sharptons pals show up. Would like to have a carrying sling for it like Michael Douglas used in the Romancing the Stone Movie. I thought that was a Browning but checking on Google they say he carried a Lefty version of an 870.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet deal! That's why I have 2.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have one in 20 for the wife, good for the price.


----------

